# Lucky, or in for a surprise?



## Carl D (Nov 5, 2009)

I just booked a two seats (my wife and me) on a Delta flight for next May. I paid through PayPal, but was only charged for one seat. I called Delta and they show both seats are paid.
Now, I don't mind being lucky and only paying for one seat, but I don't want them to realize the mistake and cancel my other seat. 
Perhaps PayPal charges the seats separately but only sent me one receipt??

What would you do?
Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 5, 2009)

Have you checked your CC or bank accounts to see how much was actually taken out of you pocket?
Typically, each ticket is charged separately and each gets its own line on a statement.  Its possible that some glitch or ghost-in-the-machine simply kept the second ticket from being displayed.  

What matters is that Delta has "issued" those tickets, and if PayPal goofed up that's their hard luck, but you could be a good samaritan and let 'em know. You could use the "it ain't my job to fix your boo-boos" approach... if your conscience permits.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 6, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Have you checked your CC or bank accounts to see how much was actually taken out of you pocket?
> Typically, each ticket is charged separately and each gets its own line on a statement.  Its possible that some glitch or ghost-in-the-machine simply kept the second ticket from being displayed.
> 
> What matters is that Delta has "issued" those tickets, and if PayPal goofed up that's their hard luck, but you could be a good samaritan and let 'em know. You could use the "it ain't my job to fix your boo-boos" approach... if your conscience permits.


I have checked my banking account, but you're right, I should check my CC. After all, I did link my PayPal to my CC.
I looked at my transaction history at PP, and it only shows one ticket as paid.

When I called Delta I did say that PayPal only sent me a receipt for one tix, and it looked as though I owe for the other. The Delta agent said all was well with them, and it's now PayPal's problem.

I think I'll give it a couple days to see what PayPal sends me, and check with my CC before calling PP.

Thanks...


----------



## drivable (Nov 6, 2009)

Is that the same as 
Lucky, or just dishonest?


----------



## Carl D (Nov 6, 2009)

drivable said:


> Is that the same as
> Lucky, or just dishonest?


I'm not sure I'm following your question. 
I will say that I have, and will continue to do the right thing. That said, if nobody will take my money after I bring it to their attention, I will not flush it down the toilet. That would a windfall for me, so yes, I guess it would be lucky.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 6, 2009)

Carl D said:


> I'm not sure I'm following your question.
> I will say that I have, and will continue to do the right thing. That said, if nobody will take my money after I bring it to their attention, I will not flush it down the toilet. That would a windfall for me, so yes, I guess it would be lucky.



My bil had something somewhat similar happen.  Years ago he bought an antique sideboard for my sister as a wedding gift in Los Angeles.  He financed it through the finance department of the place he purchased it at.  Something happened where he was never charged.  He contacted them, and they got snotty with him.  They then sent him a letter saying that since he had never picked up the piece of furniture they were returning it to stock.  Well the piece of furniture had been sitting in their home for months. :rofl:   My bil made a very good effort in trying to pay them, but they were so nasty about it, and kept insisting they were in the right, and that the sideboard had been returned to inventory that he finally gave me.  He said later that his only regret was that he hadn't bought a matching piece that he didn't think he could afford.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 6, 2009)

Luanne said:


> My bil had something somewhat similar happen.  Years ago he bought an antique sideboard for my sister as a wedding gift in Los Angeles.  He financed it through the finance department of the place he purchased it at.  Something happened where he was never charged.  He contacted them, and they got snotty with him.  They then sent him a letter saying that since he had never picked up the piece of furniture they were returning it to stock.  Well the piece of furniture had been sitting in their home for months. :rofl:   My bil made a very good effort in trying to pay them, but they were so nasty about it, and kept insisting they were in the right, and that the sideboard had been returned to inventory that he finally gave me.  He said later that his only regret was that he hadn't bought a matching piece that he didn't think he could afford.


 Nice!! Perhaps there is some reward for doing the right thing..


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2009)

drivable said:


> Is that the same as
> Lucky, or just dishonest?



What did the OP do that was dishonest? - He called the airline, told them what happened, and asked if he owed for the 2nd ticket.  That seems pretty honest to me....



> When I called Delta I did say that *PayPal only sent me a receipt for one tix, and it looked as though I owe for the other.* The Delta agent said all was well with them, and it's now PayPal's problem.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 7, 2009)

I checked my transaction history on PayPal again today, and a second charge has showed up. 
I'm still confused why it took three days, and I never did receive a second email receipt, but it looks like it finally got squared away. 

Thanx to all for the input.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 7, 2009)

Carl D said:


> I checked my transaction history on PayPal again today, and a second charge has showed up.
> I'm still confused why it took three days, and I never did receive a second email receipt, but it looks like it finally got squared away.



A few months back, I purchased one pair of jeans, yet somehow the cashier managed to charge me for three and didn't notice the error until I told her that the amount had to be wrong.  After dining out last week, I noticed three transactions on my CC... One with the wrong amount, one refunding the charge, and a third with the correct amount.

Bottom Line: Don't assume anyone to whom you hand a CC knows what they're doing.


----------



## flexonguy (Dec 9, 2009)

*Whatever*

Drivable


Suppose all those extra baggage fees are honest also?  How about all of those hidden fees that you find out about while checking in? Honest?  What about when your picking up your rental car and the Escolade is only $100 more?  Oh that was per day...  You didn't know?  Our remember your timeshare presentation how did that go?

It seems like ethics in business is a thing of the past for some company's.:annoyed: 

Carl D did the right thing.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 11, 2009)

About three months ago I noticed that a check I had written for $762 got posted for $7.62.  I waited about a week for the bank to catch it and, when they didn't I sent them an e-mail telling them I thought there had been a posting error and they should check it out.  They responded that they had reviewed the account and found no problem so I didn't feel that it was my responsibility to do any more.  Just last week I noticed they had finally made the adjustment. (Note: They didn't take the $1.50 in interest!)


----------



## PamMo (Dec 11, 2009)

Several years ago, we had a brokerage account that was sitting idle. We weren't making, spending, or saving any money in the account - so unopened statements got tossed into the file cabinet. At tax time, I opened the most recent statement and saw a deposit had been made the previous year for over $75,000!   A quick call to my broker cleared up the error - but I always wondered how that money could've sat in our account for six months, earning interest and _nobody _was missing it? You'd better believe I've checked all our financial statements diligently ever since then.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 12, 2009)

I once checked my balance via ATM after I had paid my income tax and the balance slip showed over $243000. Seeing how I had never in my life had more than $5000 in that account I could not wait until the next day to see what happened. The balance was corrected to $243. I hung onto the receipt I got from the ATM as a souvenir.

OTOH, a different bank made an error on a check I wrote once debiting my account $3500 for a $350 check. They even gave me $5 credit when I called them about it.

Cheers


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 12, 2009)

x3 skier said:


> ... a different bank made an error on a check I wrote once debiting my account $3500 for a $350 check. They even gave me $5 credit when I called them about it.



I recently posted in the "Lounge" about how Chase had sent my a thank-you for a $3,766  payment, which should'a been ~$630. I qucikly checked my bank account to make sure that Chase had not tried to take that amount, and then called. About 8 hours later, they sent another e-mail with their "sincere apologies."

How about I send them a bill for $5.00 to cover my labor and unncessary heartburn?


----------

